# Remote Desktop immediately closes the connection



## Swiper

So, having a problem with windows 2003 terminal server
as soon as we try to log into the terminal server remotely, the connection starts up, see blue background and it comes up with message saying closing connection and then get disconnected entirely

the session is not logging off
it just disconnects me
have tried logging in as regular rdp user , administrator and administrator (console)

i have read around that it could be possible Nvidia driver issue but the server that I am connecting to, does not have Nvidia card

anyone else have any ideas ?

note, i can connect to the registry remotely from another PC on the network and i can access the admin shares on that same server if needbe, incase anyone has any ideas of what files i can try modifying/changing/fixing

thanks


----------



## Swiper

So, had someone who was physically in front of the server trying to log in *locally* into the computer, and it does the exact same thing

press ctrl + alt + del
enter in administrator / password 
logs in for split second and then comes up with Closing network connection and 
then goes back to Press ctrl + alt +del screen again


----------



## Swiper

Ok, so got it working again
first since i was not at the location, i had to connect to the server from another PC on the same network the server was at.
I had to first go into regedit (on the computer) 
connect to network registry (in regedit , go to file, connect network registry )
then i had to go to:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon*
look for 
*userinit *
double click on this, and the path I had in there was totally incorrect going to documents and settings.....
*userinit = C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe, 
*exitted the registry
had someone physically at the office, power off the server and turn it back on
now can both log in locally and log in remotely through rdp

Hope this helps someone else 
this was caused by some spyware /malware/virus that was on server BTW


----------



## djaburg

Was the malware detected prior to this? At least it was resolved.


----------



## Swiper

yes, i thought something in the malware/spyware removal process mess it up, then found the 'fix' on the net somewhere

all cleaned up now though !!

Thanks again !


----------

